# Since comments are now shut off on my thread...



## Angeline (Aug 25, 2016)

I just want to thank the guys for sharing what stood out to you about the women you've been with, as well as what currently makes a difference to you in present relationships. 
That thread had a purpose. 
I believe it's valuable information for women to gain insight into how men think and feel when it comes to sex. What stands out for them? What's important to them? What is memorable for them? Why is that not okay to share? 
Blocking that ability to share those things does a disservice to the men wanting to fill us in on what *works* and does a disservice to the women wanting to learn.

If you don't want detailed stories reiterated, it would be helpful to ask that but allow the thread to remain. 
Some threads go on and on with vulgarities strewn all throughout yet they remain..which is fine because everything here can be a learning tool. 

Again, thank you to the guys that so candidly shared- you have helped make my sex life better and hopefully many other couples' too. xo


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Speaking as a moderator:

Opening a thread to comment on a thread that was previously closed due to violation of rules is another violation of rules.

I'm saying this as a moderator who is typically hesitant to ban people: 

No means no. Any further infractions of this nature will result in a two-week time out.

Second thread closed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I was very clear as to why that thread was shut down.

You posted it in the Sex In Marriage forum. The purpose of that forum to offer a place for people who are having problems with sexual issues in THEIR marriage. 

It had nothing to do with Sex in Marriage. 

Again.. read the rules for that forum.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html



Chris H. said:


> Sexual problems in marriage have been a common topic on Talk About Marriage, so we decided to make a special section for these types of discussion.
> 
> We have talked a lot about what kind of discussions to allow and not to allow regarding sex on Talk About Marriage. The goal is to encourage Q & A for personal problems, while at the same time offending the least amount of people possible. :scratchhead: How do you do that when it comes to the issue of sex?
> 
> ...


----------

